# Green Pete



## DIY Stew (17 Jan 2013)

I discovered Green Pete a few years ago on YouTube, showing how to make a knife from an old file, worth a look.

Stew


----------



## Graham Orm (17 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the link. He's moved from YT now to 'Vimeo'. There's a link on YT if you search for him. Good watching, why is he in the woods...next to a busy road and an airport??


----------

